# vandals!



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello there people!

On my way to work this morning and as I approached the bottom of my road, I see my brother in-laws van has been vandalised!

This area (Hillsborough, Sheffield) is starting to get on my ****.
Anyways, any ideas to what course of action I should do to remove this spray paint?

Cheers guys, really appreciate this.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

There are some right c**** about.

Tardis should remove it.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

:wall::wall: why do folk do this 

Tardis should work, there was a thread on here a few years back where this happened to a beemer, tardis took it all off.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Clay? Though you'd go through lots of it...
Tardis apparently melts fresh paint, so maybe go at it with some of that - or any tar remover. 
Polish would remove it too, but then you'd have to polish the whole van, as a glossy patch would look quite odd. 

Such a petty crime


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

yep try Tardis ! Why do people have to do stuff like this its crazy. Probs stupid kids!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not being funny but that isn't kids

Has he annoyed someone recently?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The only thing with buying white vehicles is it can be a blank canvas for some scroat, I have a white Siggy and have been waiting for it to happen to me..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Not being funny but that isn't kids
> 
> Has he annoyed someone recently?


Out of curiosity, how can you be sure of that?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Not being funny but that isn't kids
> 
> Has he annoyed someone recently?


What makes you say that?

If it was targeted vandalism, I'd expect it to be on a bigger scale than that.

Just looks like some kid trying to "tag" something to me


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

What are you classing as 'kids'?

Kids don't do graffiti, it's more younger adults and if they're going to do a tag it wouldn't just be on a random van, let's be honest


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

autosmart jelsol (i think it is) is designed specifically for spay paint removal


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Someone under 18, so perhaps a young adult.

Probably one that was walking through a built up area late on Friday night with his mates, some drink and a tin of spray paint. Good chance if the OP walks around the local area there'll be traces of it on garage doors, walls, fences, park benches, etc. When I was at school, that wasn't an uncommon occurrence to hear about TBH.

It's hardly a work of art, so I'm sure they didn't really think too much beyond it being a flat surface.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

m1pui said:


> Someone under 18, so perhaps a young adult.
> 
> Probably one that was walking through a built up area late on Friday night with his mates, some drink and a tin of spray paint. Good chance if the OP walks around the local area there'll be traces of it on garage doors, walls, fences, park benches, etc. When I was at school, that wasn't an uncommon occurrence to hear about TBH.
> 
> It's hardly a work of art, so I'm sure they didn't really think too much beyond it being a flat surface.


Ok

Your image of a stereotypical teenager is nothing like reality, let's be honest

Also do some research on different types of graffiti and you'll see where I'm coming from

That is all


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hope you het it sorted mate. As said try tardis


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I never said stereotypical and my image is of the types of incidents that I came across when I was at school, so I'm not really sure how that isn't reality?

Explain how you know that is targeted vandalism instead, which might help the OP, instead of just trying to belittle others.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Auto Glym do graffiti wipes which are perfect for this. You should be able to pick up a pack in Halfords


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tardis does it and you may already have some of that.

I wish i was only faced with spray paint rather than the two full length scratches on teh IQ down to the primer.

Not annoyed anyone as far as im aware unless it was the individual who jumped our fence cut open the bike tent to find the bikes u locked to the wall.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Not being funny but that isn't kids
> 
> Has he annoyed someone recently?


No, hes not that type of person to pi$$ off anyone. Hes a hard working father of 1. We have no enemies here. Since me living here for the past 3 years, theres been loads of burglarys, damaged cars including mine 3 times and my wifes. Its just this area! Its going down hill.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

jd1982 said:


> No, hes not that type of person to pi$$ off anyone. Hes a hard working father of 1. We have no enemies here. Since me living here for the past 3 years, theres been loads of burglarys, damaged cars including mine 3 times and my wifes. Its just this area! Its going down hill.


Ahh right ok 

Sort of backs up my fact that it's not kids messing around and more gang related graffiti though, if he hasn't annoyed anyone then I'd just clean it up and move on tbh


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> I'd just clean it up and move on tbh


Which was what the OP asked in the first thread of any thoughts how to get rid of the paint???

Instead of was it kids, young adults, was it taggers, was it gang related. They would/they wouldn't tag a random van.

Annoys me how advice can't be given to the OP without others trying to outdo each other with unbased theories of what happened by whom.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

*****! Makes me so angry! :wall:

Back on topic, Tardis is your friend buddy! :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just a quick update!
As I was trying to sort it out, a neighbour from bottom of the road said its happened to his car and on his wall. He has reported it and the council are going to sort the problem on the wall.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Someone under 18, so perhaps a young adult.
> 
> Probably one that was walking through a built up area late on Friday night with his mates, some drink and a tin of spray paint. Good chance if the OP walks around the local area there'll be traces of it on garage doors, walls, fences, park benches, etc. When I was at school, that wasn't an uncommon occurrence to hear about TBH.
> 
> It's hardly a work of art, so I'm sure they didn't really think too much beyond it being a flat surface.


Iv been round the block while walking the dog and its happened elsewhere. Neighbours are screwing!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

m1pui said:


> Good chance if the OP walks around the local area there'll be traces of it on garage doors, walls, fences, park benches, etc. When I was at school, that wasn't an uncommon occurrence to hear about TBH.


How right you were in light of OPs last 2 posts ^^^


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Ahh right ok
> 
> Sort of backs up my fact that it's not kids messing around and more gang related graffiti though, if he hasn't annoyed anyone then I'd just clean it up and move on tbh


Thanks for the lovely post, shall I go and lick it off then? Much help that was.

Here you go, more proof from my neighbours down the road.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

jd1982 said:


> Thanks for the lovely post, shall I go and lick it off then? Much help that was.


If you act that much of a dick to people outside of here it's not Surprising people damage your property


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice picture 

I really do think it was 'kids with beer cans' who done that

You're all stereotypical anyway tbh. 

If your area is that bad, move away


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> If you act that much of a dick to people outside of here it's not Surprising people damage your property


If you read the opening post it wasn't his van that was damaged it was his brother in laws. The OP has done nothing wrong and it is YOU that is the one acting the dick my friend. And btw the way I wasn't thanking your last post it was an accident.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

jd1982 said:


> Iv been round the block while walking the dog and its happened elsewhere. Neighbours are screwing!


It's a barsteward 

Always find that it's on/around the weekends when the school holidays start around here. We live on the coast and, on the break-up Friday, they can turn out a small army's worth.

We've not had your kind of vandalism but we get little flurries over the summer when things happen. Stuff like food thrown at windows (Morissons is like 200yds up the road), banging on doors and running. Even caught a few pushing eggs through our letterbox once. Terrible really as most of our road is elderly people who've lived here for several decades and it's probably quite intimidating for them.

As I said before, it's not stereotypical. I've never once said it's symptomatic of all kids. But the fact is some are little ****s, some aren't. It was only a small minority when I was at school who did stuff like that, but it did and does happen.


----------



## Will ST (May 27, 2007)

I had someone do a creative walkby with a can of aerosol paint on my Celica a few years back. Got the photo somewhere, however of no real relevance.

I used Meguiars Stage 1 Paint cleaner and a microfibre cloth, worked a treat. Available from Halfords, EuroCarParts etc.

Hope this helps

Will


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> If you act that much of a dick to people outside of here it's not Surprising people damage your property


I wasnt being a dick. Other people have been a great help but yours was the only one which wasnt.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You know what, this place really does annoy me

It's all either **** licking or everyone just starting arguments for no reason 

I wasn't being a dick, I was saying that it blatantly wasn't kids, which we now can see it wasn't


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just want to say thankyou for everyones input (apart from one).

I do have most of the products at hand but sold the machine polisher and compounds due to me not having time anymore for it.

So I got some of the this stuff instead....



After the use of Acetone, I wiped it down with AB Berry Blast to clean up and after alittle 'light' work, I managed to achieve this....



Not bad to say it was spray paint



It does need compounding and a machine to it as it has faint pink-ish colour on it.

Hopefully this will make him smile when he comes back from the pub.

P.s tried clay bar first time around and didnt even touch it.

Thankyou again for everyones advice.

Maybe use this as a sticky thread for other people to refer to if/when it happens to someone else.

Kind regards. Joe


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> You know what, this place really does annoy me
> 
> It's all either **** licking or everyone just starting arguments for no reason
> 
> I wasn't being a dick, I was saying that it blatantly wasn't kids, which we now can see it wasn't


Chill out pal, this thread was about asking for help to clear up this mess on my brother in-law's van. Not how or where this problem was created. I JUST WANT TO CLEAN IT!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Glad it got removed


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks like a GREAT result to me. Good job :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Great job mate.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Blimey, if you've got away using acetone, fair play.

Ps Kimo, just leave the room if it annoys you.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Perhaps another hit or two will get the last of it out or perhaps some clay.

Heck of a lot better now...:thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cheers guys! Its much much better. Il wait until the rain stops and give it another go. If all else fails il try alittle t-cut followed by some Srp.
I use Acetone on glasses (I work in optics) and doesnt harm plastic lenses with coatings. The other problems is the longer it got left, the worse it would be to remove.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Maxolen Tar and Sticky stuff is perfect for this.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great result JD, hope you're brother in law is happy now


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Any further developments into who did this pal?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Where was the acetone from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Now just detail the Van for him


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any more abusive language and we dish out infractions or bans, we won't tolerate abusive language on a family forum.


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Where was the acetone from if you don't mind me asking?


Looks like it came from Boots or another chemists.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

To the OP, if you want to drive a couple of miles up the road I have some S17, S40 we can try to remove the rest of the vandal damage.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

shaunwistow said:


> To the OP, if you want to drive a couple of miles up the road I have some S17, S40 we can try to remove the rest of the vandal damage.


Nice offer shaun


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Where was the acetone from if you don't mind me asking?


http://www.care-medicines.co.uk/other-aliments/care-acetone-household-solvent.html


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

jd1982 said:


> Iv been round the block while walking the dog and its happened elsewhere. Neighbours are screwing!


Hello mate,

Sorry to see about the van.

My missus is currently temporarily living up in Crookes, which although seems fairly nice considering its proximity to a city centre, your posts about Hillsborough are concerning me since its just a stone throws away!

I have to leave my car on a side street when I visit her which I hate as it is, have you seen anything like this happening up in Crookes?

Cheers buddy


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Imperialjim said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Sorry to see about the van.
> 
> ...


I've lived in Hillsborough & the S6 area all my life. I have never seen this before on cars & mine has always been parked on a road & trouble free. You are always going to get one knuckle dragging moron regardless of the area. I should not panic.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted buddy. Wish I'd known about this when my car was vandalised back 2007.


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

shaunwistow said:


> I've lived in Hillsborough & the S6 area all my life. I have never seen this before on cars & mine has always been parked on a road & trouble free. You are always going to get one knuckle dragging moron regardless of the area. I should not panic.


Thanks for the reply.

I've been parking right up at the top of Crookes on the verge of countryside on a fairly quiet/nice street for a few years but she's moved further down the hill towards Hillsborough and more importantly towards more people and on a busy street.

Just handy to know if this sort of thing goes on nearby and what the area is like since I haven't lived in South Yorkshire since I was 4!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Where was the acetone from if you don't mind me asking?


Sorry for the late reply guys, been really busy with work loads and detailing other cars lol.

You can get it at all pharmacies. If you buy more than 2, you might get questioned because its classed as a highly explosive substance. My pharmacy near work thought I was the talliban buy 4 bottles of the stuff lol.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Now just detail the Van for him


No thankyou, not worth my time! He can take it elsewhere unless beer tokens are handed my way he he he.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> To the OP, if you want to drive a couple of miles up the road I have some S17, S40 we can try to remove the rest of the vandal damage.


Thankyou so much for the offer!
But its not my van and think he is more than happy with the end result. But if he wants it doing, I know who to ask. Cheers matey!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Imperialjim said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Sorry to see about the van.
> 
> ...


Not much has happened which I know about. Its mostly students in Crooks and Walkley, so just keep a eye out.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> I've lived in Hillsborough & the S6 area all my life. I have never seen this before on cars & mine has always been parked on a road & trouble free. You are always going to get one knuckle dragging moron regardless of the area. I should not panic.


Hello there mate, in the past 3 years living in Hillsborough its a complete s**t hole now.
When theres a footy match on, I cant get home because the block off the roads I need to get down.

Nearly all roads are permit holders off Holme Lane (near where I live), hardly any parking spaces outside my own home, my last car was keyed and clipped 3 times outside my house, wifes car was keyed BIG time. Its that deep it needs a re-spray. That was after 3 weeks of owning the new VX Corsa.

My mate had a Impreza behind big main gates and you couldnt see it. Then got ram raided with a wagon and got written off!

One of the main reasons I got rid of my pride and joy until we move out of that area. Be out of there in 1 years time, fingers crossed.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> Hello there mate, in the past 3 years living in Hillsborough its a complete s**t hole now.
> When theres a footy match on, I cant get home because the block off the roads I need to get down.
> 
> Nearly all roads are permit holders off Holme Lane (near where I live), hardly any parking spaces outside my own home, my last car was keyed and clipped 3 times outside my house, wifes car was keyed BIG time. Its that deep it needs a re-spray. That was after 3 weeks of owning the new VX Corsa.
> ...


WOW that really surprises me, I live just up the road (near Forge Valley School) we are far enough out of the way not to have any issue. I lived on a dead end road in Hillsborough before so no passing traffic etc so no issues again. Good luck in your search for a new home.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

No problem mate, obviously if there is anything going off il let you know.
My step daughters dad is a copper and can keep us updated if anything is going off.

The neighbours across the road got burgled 3 weeks before Christmas just gone.


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

jd1982 said:


> Nearly all roads are permit holders off Holme Lane (near where I live), hardly any parking spaces outside my own home, my last car was keyed and clipped 3 times outside my house, wifes car was keyed BIG time. Its that deep it needs a re-spray. That was after 3 weeks of owning the new VX Corsa.


Not always a bad thing buddy. The missus lives right on the edge of the permit zone and during the day all the hospital workers park there so it's literally impossible to park anywhere near hers unless its after hours!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

jd1982 said:


> No thankyou, not worth my time! He can take it elsewhere unless beer tokens are handed my way he he he.


hahahaha


----------

